# Audi ur quattro restoration (x-post)



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

A link to a pictoral time-line of a rolling restoration of an Audi ur quattro.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2940260


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Audi ur quattro restoration (Sepp)*

Awesome project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bookmarked it, as I will need the inspiration this winter when I do the same thing to my Jetta (minus the spray cans) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Kraftw3rkJetta at 2:12 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi ur quattro restoration (Kraftw3rkJetta)*



Kraftw3rkJetta said:


> (minus the spray cans)
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi ur quattro restoration (Sepp)*

I had a Quattro I had to give up for $$$ reasons, your thread makes me want another one badly. Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------

